# "I wish I had done this" - Any tips for new buyers?



## Deault (Jan 25, 2021)

I just bought a new 824 OE to replace a single-phase snow joe (I was trying to go electric, but it didn't turn out well). I have never bought a new snowblower before, I always went for used, but I gave in and rewarded myself. 

Are there any tips to do things well from the start?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Keep track of engine hours so you know when to change the break-in oil. Maybe install an hour meter for your own benefit.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

try to use shell ethanol free 91 octane gas or Canadian tire ethanol free 91 octane gas only. it will save you a ton of headache down the road.


----------



## Deault (Jan 25, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> try to use shell ethanol free 91 octane gas or Canadian tire ethanol free 91 octane gas only. it will save you a ton of headache down the road.


I usually get the Petro-canada 94 octane for gas powered stuff at home.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Deault said:


> I usually get the Petro-canada 94 octane for gas powered stuff at home.


i would still recommend shell or Canadian tire ethanol free 91. the 94 likely has ethanol in it which is what causes you all sorts of issues with the carb.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

After engine break in, switch to synthetic oil, remove the wheels and use synthetic grease or Never-Seize on the axles, grease or oil the auger shaft, use carb cleaner and a fuel stabilizer in every gas tank, adjust the skid shoes.


----------



## Deault (Jan 25, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would still recommend shell or Canadian tire ethanol free 91. the 94 likely has ethanol in it which is what causes you all sorts of issues with the carb.


Just went to the Petro-Canada website and they do have ethanol in all grades. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

not surprising. ethanol free fuel is not always as convenient to get but i still always recommended it if you want to save yourself from having carb issue. yes it cost a tiny bit more but usually at less than $20 more per year it is cheaper than a trip to the shop to clean the carb which is not covered under warranty.
here is a video project farm did on the subject that kind of shows the difference. even stabilizers can only do so much.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

moved to florida!


----------



## Kozzy (Dec 18, 2020)

Great choice, I just bought the same machine. I will also benefit from the above advice. Enjoy your new snowblower!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish I had known about this website that allows me to find locations in the US and Canada that sell non-ethanol fuel:





Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada


Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




www.pure-gas.org


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would still recommend shell or Canadian tire ethanol free 91. the 94 likely has ethanol in it which is what causes you all sorts of issues with the carb.


Amoco's Gold gasoline was their top grade and had no gasoline in it, back in the day. I can't get Amoco anymore, so I dunno what the deal is today.
It used to make my Buick Electra 225 fly down those Texas roads.


----------



## Deault (Jan 25, 2021)

CO Snow said:


> I wish I had known about this website that allows me to find locations in the US and Canada that sell non-ethanol fuel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great resource, thanks. Costco seems the closest provider so that's where I'll get into the habit of getting my small engin gas from now on!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, dont buy a new machine. the older machines are better...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats on the new machine!

I just got a new one too, and for my NJ snow volumes I think it will run tip top and stay looking great for decades by doing the following...

Change the oil after the first hour or two and then at the end of every season whether it was used a little or a lot (any quality oil, petro or synth)
Run regular (87) gas during the season and then completely drain the tank and float bowl at the end of the season. Leaving fuel in it - even if it is "stabilized" - is asking for trouble.
Lightly spray down everything (except the tires) with WD40. Including a quick squirt inside the empty fuel tank
Keep the mice away. A sizable infestation can ruin a machine in only one summer.
change all the belts after 5 years or 100 hours, whichever comes first
Lightly lube the chains and hex shaft underneath every 2 years
Spark plug every 2 or 3 years
Store the machine in the garage and cover it with a breathable old bed sheet. Parking the machine under the deck and wrapped with a tarp is an invitation for rust because moisture rises up from the ground and gets trapped under the trap. Like a greenhouse effect.


----------



## jrb737 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Snowblow the end of drive or apron first. This is where nasty salt and sand are. Next do the sidewalks and driveways that has clean snow to flush out the salt and sand.
Park your snowblower with the bucket and skid shoes off the concrete floor to prevent rust stains.


----------

